
WeChat’s world - julianpye
http://www.economist.com/news/business/21703428-chinas-wechat-shows-way-social-medias-future-wechats-world
======
julianpye
Very interesting chart showing the massive revenue potential for Whatsapp in
light of WeChat's revenue from chat. It reminds me however of the late 90s
when all major Telco operators were in a bubble being valuated after Docomo -
the idea was that a similar business as in Japan could flourish in the West,
when in fact the Japanese market followed its own laws.

